# cove bead



## salukiraptor (Aug 22, 2014)

Cove bead..please point me to source of cove bead bit set for milling cove bead to 1.5 inch thick stock. For steam sauna construction. Tks


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello, glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Try the into section to let us know a little bit about your tools and skill level.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

CMT has a cove bit bit 1 3/8 radius. Industrial router bits-Cove router bits-CMT tools

Amana has a cove and bead bit but it is much smaller. Cove & Bead Router Bits by Amana Tool

A cove and bead the size you are looking for may only be available as a shaper bit.


----------

